
Tesla wins in North Carolina, paves the way for direct-to-consumer sales - ww520
http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/27/tesla-victory-north-carolina
======
jyu
For those who are not aware, buying cars in the US is a terrible experience,
and has stayed that way for many years.

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/02/12/171814201/episode-...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/02/12/171814201/episode-435-why-
buying-a-car-is-so-awful)
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/02/19/172402376/why-
buyi...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/02/19/172402376/why-buying-a-car-
never-changes)

~~~
prawks
As someone who just purchased a car at a dealer: it really is.

I'm majorly hoping that Tesla paves the way to change that. Once prices come
down to the ~$30k range and a larger percentage of consumers have the option
of buying through Tesla, I think we'll be seeing a dramatic paradigm shift
away from the horrible dealer experience.

Although there's still a long way to go, I'm excited for Tesla.

~~~
mbreese
The last car I bought was a surprisingly pleasant experience. But I was
deciding between two cars at different dealers. And I bought the one from the
dealer that was the best experience. I probably would have been happy with
either car, but the buying experience doesn't have to suck.

------
vermontdevil
Imagine if we had to buy software like cars.

"Come visit to Weber Software Emporium. Here you can discuss and look to buy
Microsoft 8 for the low low price of $999* (plus shipping fees, dealer
installation fee, boxing fee, and a rustproof fee for a total of $1,299)."

 _shudders_

~~~
inzax
Its moving in that direction... Msoft, Apple and Polaroid are all going the
way of brick and mortar.

~~~
jfb
Polaroid?

------
andrewtbham
There is a white house petition to allow tesla to sell directly to consumers
in all 50 states. Please sign.

[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/allow-tesla-
motors...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/allow-tesla-motors-sell-
directly-consumers-all-50-states/bFN7NHQR)

~~~
philfreo
I'm a big Tesla fan, but is it really the job of the white house to tell
states how to regulate commerce? I could be wrong but it doesn't seem like
this is an interstate commerce issue if Tesla is trying to actually open shops
in each state.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commerce_Clause#Role_of_the_po...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commerce_Clause#Role_of_the_political_process)

~~~
anonymoushn
If we assume that growing wheat on your own land for the purpose of eating it
is interstate commerce, I would have no problem believing that a multi-state
company selling cars in each state is interstate commerce.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wickard_v._Filburn](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wickard_v._Filburn)

~~~
SGCleveland
I suppose due to precedent that decision can't be overturned since it was over
60 years ago. But it still blows my mind that the Court ruled that explicitly
not engaging in interstate commerce, or commerce of any kind, is in itself,
interstate commerce.

~~~
clarkmoody
The Court, like many other parts of the government, has systematically
increased its power and influence over the years.

No matter what your opinion is on the recent gay marriage rulings, you should
read the dissenting opinions that warn of the new power the court has ruled
for itself through the decisions.

~~~
stephencanon
Scalia’s dissent is wonderfully written and very much worth reading (whether
or not you agree with him, as you say). I cannot offer the same praise for the
other two.

------
tehwalrus
Occasionally, it seems, Americans remember what markets are supposed to look
like. Bravo!

------
brianbreslin
I think its ridiculous that they need to be fighting for their right to sell
direct. Car dealer mafia, i mean lobby, is in full effect here.

------
mfringel
So, judging by the text of the article, the cost of the government's backing
is a test drive in a shiny car.

Please tell me there's more to the story than that.

~~~
bryanlarsen
The story certainly implies that, but it's also quite likely that it was the
opportunity for Tesla to argue their case face to face with the legislators
that caused the change.

~~~
jlgreco
I'm sure it was a combination of both. Having that same chat in a local diner
instead of in one of the cars would surely not be as effective.

------
medell
I dream of a world where kids idolize Elon Musk like they do pop stars and
movie stars. Most influential person of our time. And so my man crush
continues.

~~~
ASpring
He is the real-life incarnation of Tony Stark.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Jon Favreau is friends with Elon, and actually based the current incarnation
of Tony Stark after Elon (note the Roadster in Tony's garage in the first Iron
Man, along with Elon's cameo appearance about an electric aircraft in Iron Man
2).

[http://www.mnn.com/lifestyle/arts-culture/stories/tesla-
ceo-...](http://www.mnn.com/lifestyle/arts-culture/stories/tesla-ceo-elon-
musk-inspired-tony-stark-of-iron-man-fame)

Hell, I'm 30 and Elon is my hero. No bullshit, all execution.

------
quackerhacker
Great to see Tesla changing the industry.

It's disappointing to see New York (whom I view as a progressively similar to
California) attempting to block Tesla though[0].

[0] [http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/21/autos/tesla-new-
york/index.h...](http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/21/autos/tesla-new-
york/index.html)

------
lettergram
Think about all the potential car dealers you just put out of business...

~~~
liotier
Please donate to support your local car dealer... C'mon people, don't be so
mean !

~~~
seanc722
I'd support my local car dealer... Unless they were trying their best to put a
green car company out of business over greed. Luckily my locals are not :)

------
davidf18
Steve Blank: Strangling Innovation: Tesla versus “Rent Seekers”
[http://steveblank.com/2013/06/24/tesla-versus-rent-
seekers/](http://steveblank.com/2013/06/24/tesla-versus-rent-seekers/)

